# Missing Toby



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

such a handsome guy, so sorry-these posts are so hard...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh sweet boy. It is good to remember them and what a difference they made in our lives.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Clearly a much-loved dog.......


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh--what a sweetie!

As tough as it is--I read these types of posts and sense the strong bonds of love between 'owner' and companion.

Thanks for sharing your memories...

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is still with you in your memories and is keeping watch over you. Sounds like he was the best dog. He was also very handsome.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was a lovely boy and these post always bring tears to my eye's as i think of the ones i have loved and lost.

Maggie


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

He looks just like the sweetheart you describe him as. Bless you for giving him a nice long life with someone he clearly loved very much.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Toby and sleep softly -


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A beautiful old boy that lived a long life--but no long enough. We never quit missing them just accept their bodies are gone, but their loves lives in our heart.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

He was a sweet boy. Sounds like you had a great bond. These anniversaries can be so hard. He will be with you in your heart forever.


----------

